# Circus Maximus Recruiting



## Yellow Sign

Now first off I have been over at Circus Maximus and there are a lot of nice people over there. 

Now, I have noticed several times when someone has a problem with or voices any dislike of EN World that someone from Circus Maximus will post for them to 'come over' to Circus Maximus. It's kind of like sharks smelling blood!    

Now I don't mind them recruiting or looking for more people to go over to Circus Maximus but this adversary tone with EN World in their posts seems to be....well....not very nice. It's almost like 'hey if you hate EN World you will love Circus Maximus' sort of thing. Now I love EN World and I don't dislike Circus Maximus. Can't people like both with out sniping at the other? 

Just my two cents........



YS


----------



## Michael Morris

Circvs isn't the only dissident pool - there's also Nothingland and (to a lesser extent) Nutkinland.  Indeed those two have dissident pools of their own. It's amusing at best and it can get downright nasty at worst.

I for one don't like it. Instead of looking after 1 site I'm now looking after 4. I'm spread too thin to effectively work on any of them.  I'm still waiting for tensions to cool. I don't know if they ever will - it amazes me the power of a grudge.

Anyway, personally I want to get through Gencon and then the relaunch of Dusk. After that I'll be turning my attention to a project which will get more publicity when I feel the time is right.


----------



## Psion

I don't think in general CMers dislike ENWorld as a whole (though some obviously do). Most post here, too. If they post here, they can't hate it too bad.

Some, however, feel a bit restrained by the ENWorld style of moderation and beleive that some problem posters have a pattern of passive-aggressiveness and between-the-lines sniping, and would rather speak to these folks more plainly.


----------



## BOZ

i thought you weren't going to gencon this year?


----------



## Michael Morris

BOZ said:
			
		

> i thought you weren't going to gencon this year?



 Shush you - I change my mind at least 3 times a week. Right now it looks like I get to go.


----------



## BOZ

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> I change my mind at least 3 times a week.




you sound like my wife.


----------



## diaglo

Spoony is Mrs. BOZ!!!!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I like both boards.

EN World's excellent features are obvious, but there are a number of very interesting religious conversations that I have been able to have at CM which would have been impossible here.


----------



## kiznit

I like to think that CMers (myself being one of them) don't think of CM as a "dissenter" board of ENWorld escapees, but as very much an add-on (it is, after all, a Morrus board, hosted on the same server); a greater off-topic board if you will.

But I can't speak for everyone, obviously. There are definitely those on the board who have "moved on" from posting at ENWorld. But as Psion puts it, if folks're over here advertising, that means that they're still poking around (and posting) on ENWorld. So for the most part no harm, no foul, right?


----------



## HellHound

Bah.

There ARE mods on CM. Three of them no less, for a MUCH smaller userbase than here.

CM has a FAR higher *moderator : user* ratio.

Anyways, who would want to go to CM when the big thread in the RPG forum is Nightfall telling everyone there to do nasty things to themselves? And without even tying said nastiness to the Scarred Lands?


----------



## GwydapLlew

It's interesting to see that people consider CM a rival to EW; I belong to both sites, and I'm not sure how two Morrus-owned and Morrus-operated (  ) that have completely different purposes can compete with one another.

I mean, besides the fact that they both use the Internet.

CM is far less focused on gaming; it's more of a place where people kick back, say what they mean, and do their own thing. I don't go to CM for gaming information, I go there because I enjoy the political/religious discussions, because the site has a smaller community where I can get to know people without the filter of "I am teh gamer," and because I get made fun of for being of French ancestry. I come to EW for things d20-related. To me, there's not a huge correlation. 

That, and I love watching social anarchy sort itself out.


----------



## Wereserpent

I browse CM.  I tried to register but never got a confirmation email.  Anyways, CM seems like a fun place.  I wish some members there would not be so harsh towards certain members here, and I find the threads making fun of Enworld and some of its members a bit immature.  But overall I like the place.


----------



## Belen

CM is great.  I got tired of the heavy moderation here.  I still visit ENW to talk about gaming, but I go to CM for the people and the conversation.  And we have a lot more women on CM.

ENW is such a sausage fest.    

Seriously though, I still love ENWorld, but it has changed over the years.  Most of the old school people tend to hang out at CM and we can have more personal conversations there.  If you have spent 6 years at ENW, then there is only so many times that you can see the same thread, different OP before you just go numb.


----------



## diaglo

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> If you have spent 6 years at ENW, then there is only so many times that you can see the same thread, different OP before you just go numb.





try 3 decades.

diaglo "numb is my middle name" Ooi


----------



## Desdichado

I've never thought there was a rivalry between the two sites.    I belong to both.  I have to admit I've spent more time over there more recently, but that's just as Belen says; after a while, you start to feel like you've heard all the ENW discussions before over and over again.


----------



## James Heard

I'm sort of disappointed with a lot fo the stuff I see at CM, and a lot of name-calling and attitude - but on the other hand it's nice to not have to police my vocabulary for the sake of the children. There's more meat to ENWorld IMO, and a whole lot more productive discussions, but I think that's a lot becuase ENWorld has many times the membership of CM.

On the other hand, if CM had ENWorld-sized membership it would totally suck. People are already aggressive and rude a lot more than they have to be at CM, adding in more of that same sort of noise to the discussions? I don't think so.

Also, because of the dignitas and seniority of some posters system it's clear that CM is more susceptibale to becoming prone to cliques and such. In effect it's moderated by how well you kiss the behinds and amuse the rest of the members, instead of the system here. I don't know that it's better or worse, but I admit I can see the potential for abuse.

.02 chipped in.


----------



## Rel

I don't think this is any different than it's been since I joined ENWorld a long time ago.  Back then I often saw the Mods say, "If you want to continue this (inappropriate) discussion, take it to Nutkinland."  That call was echoed by many a poster too.

CM is the "off topic" board most closely linked to ENWorld now so it's only natural that there would be suggestions for discussions and users who fall outside the permitted parameters of ENWorld to try it as an alternative.


----------



## reveal

James Heard said:
			
		

> Also, because of the dignitas and seniority of some posters system it's clear that CM is more susceptibale to becoming prone to cliques and such. In effect it's moderated by how well you kiss the behinds and amuse the rest of the members, instead of the system here. I don't know that it's better or worse, but I admit I can see the potential for abuse.




Mistwell?

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=6885


----------



## Buttercup

I've been a community supporter here as long as that option has been available.  And I've been a member of CM since the first day it was opened for business.  I have no intention of leaving EN World until they unplug the server, and I feel the same way about the Circvs.  

The two places serve different purposes for me, but I love 'em both.  Competition?  I just don't see it.  Two faces of the same coin, more like.


----------



## Henry

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> ENW is such a sausage fest.




And yet, ironically, more sausage is discussed at CM than here. 

Others have said it better, so I'mm summarize my opinion: Don't see a rivalry, two sides --> one coin, nasty greeted with nasty, kindness greeted with kindness, etc.


----------



## Dimwhit

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I've been a community supporter here as long as that option has been available.  And I've been a member of CM since the first day it was opened for business.  I have no intention of leaving EN World until they unplug the server, and I feel the same way about the Circvs.
> 
> The two places serve different purposes for me, but I love 'em both.  Competition?  I just don't see it.  Two faces of the same coin, more like.



 I'm just there because Buttercup is there.


----------



## reveal

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm just there because Buttercup is there.



 You chicks gotta stick together.


----------



## Psion

reveal said:
			
		

> You chicks gotta stick together.




 


Some jokes never die.


----------



## Old Fart

For me,  EnWorld is where I go to have geeky rules discussions with my fellow gamers - kind of like the rules discussions one gets into around the gaming table. On CM I discuss with my fellow gamers things that are totally unrelated to gaming, like politics, religions, the weather, whatever - kind of like the conversations one gets involved around the gaming table waiting for everyone to show up, or after the game, or during a dinner break.

The point, IMHO, is not one of language filters or who's Modding who, but simply keeping discussions on topic.


----------



## the Jester

ENWorld and CM are like the USA and France- they are allies and friends, but some Americans like to poke some Frenchmen in the eye, and some Frenchmen like to make fun of and disparage American culture.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Eh, as has been alluded to, you'll receive back what you give. This is very true in the lightly moderated forums of the Circvs. I am constantly entertained by people who face life with nothing but spite and vinegar and then complain when life doesn't give them roses in return.

-Dave
"A loving person lives in a loving world. A hostile person lives in a hostile world. Everyone you meet is your mirror."  --Ken Keyes, Jr., Handbook to Higher Consciousness

"Wear a smile and have friends; wear a scowl and have wrinkles." -- George Eliot

"A positive attitude will not solve all your problems, but it will annoy enough people to make it worth the effort." --Herm Albright


----------



## Dinkeldog

Ironically, it's pretty true that ENWorld is all but self-moderating.  It's amazing that we can moderate the volume of posts with the handful of moderators we have--most of our work seems to be killing spam.

Heavy-handed?  Not really, but you have to remember that there are different rules for different places even in the real world.  One does not use the same language at Grandma's house that they use in their friends' basements.  Just think of this as Grandma's house.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik

the Jester said:
			
		

> ENWorld and CM are like the USA and France- they are allies and friends, but some Americans like to poke some Frenchmen in the eye, and some Frenchmen like to make fun of and disparage American culture.




Heh. I wrote about 4 responses to this and erased each of them as being too hostile.
Suffice to say, I think the relationship between Enworld and CM is a lot more cordial than that. 

_Edit: You should have written five! What you wrote wasn't okay, and I'm surprised you thought it was. Derogative racial and national epithets aren't tolerated here. - Piratecat_


----------



## nerfherder

Kheti sa-Menik said:
			
		

> Heh. I wrote about 4 responses to this and erased each of them as being too hostile.
> Suffice to say, I think the relationship between Enworld and CM is a lot more cordial than that.
> 
> _Edit: You should have written five! What you wrote wasn't okay, and I'm surprised you thought it was. Derogative racial and national epithets aren't tolerated here. - Piratecat_



Although you might want to discuss them at this place .  

Cheers,
Liam


----------

